# Wafers per Cory



## jameson_uk (12 Jul 2017)

I have the Hikari sinking wafers and was wondering how many people add per Cory?


----------



## castle (12 Jul 2017)

If they're anything like the algae wafers; one. Mine disappear after 8 hours or so in the tank (eaten).


----------



## xim (12 Jul 2017)

Specifically, I would like to feed mine at 2 cories a wafer (Hikari Sinking Wafers) per day but there are also shrimp and Otos sharing the food. So I end up 1 cory a wafer a day.


----------



## castle (13 Jul 2017)

I meant one per a group by the way, they take time to break down/get eaten.


----------



## zozo (13 Jul 2017)

I find those wafers or pellets rather large to use as a whole.. I feed vipa chip and spirulina tab, but grind them together in a mortar and feed. After grinding it i'm surpriced how much it actualy is and it's quite a lot. Even only a pinch at the time is a rather large cloud of dust food roaming through the tank.. This way i feed much less, much cheaper, all fish get their equal share.. I feed several days and 2 tanks with grinding 1 spirulina tab on 2 vipa chips. Per complete wafer, tab or pellet, you maybe have 4 fish feeding on 1 at the same time and there is no room for the rest to join. The only solution is indeed asking "How many should a throw in?" And then you are likely over feeding, wasting food etc. etc. 

Those wafers are made much to large only to keep manufacturers production numbers high..


----------



## xim (13 Jul 2017)

Yeah, I wish they made it smaller because I've to crush them to little pieces unless the shrimp will snatch the whole pieces and swim away.


----------



## zozo (13 Jul 2017)

xim said:


> shrimp will snatch the whole pieces and swim away.


Amano?


----------



## xim (13 Jul 2017)

zozo said:


> Amano?



Of course, who else?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Jul 2017)

I drop about 3 or 4 of the Hikari mini ones into the front corner of my tank. I have 6 corys, 8 amano shrimp and 8 ottos and they all come to the party. It's a good way to keep a check on who's still alive with elusive species  Even my pair of Rams like to get into the fray and be a handy breaking up tool, they tend to have a go at them but not sure if they eat any but this breaks them up into smaller bits. The Amanos tend to grab a piece and slope off into the bushes with it, the ottos sit on the bigger chunks and rasp and the cory grab the little mouthful sizes that break off.


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Jul 2017)

My amanos tend to grab a whole wafer and run off with them which but the otos have never shown the slightest interest in them.  The amanos actually push everyone else out the way to get to them.

I would probably like to feed 6 wafers for my 9 corys but factoring in the 10 amano, the greedy SAE and even my neon dwarf rainbowfish all getting in on the action.

Perhaps I will halve or quarter them so at least the shrimp will only grab smaller pieces and then might spend more time cleaning!


----------



## xim (14 Jul 2017)

Cories are cute, no doubt. But if I'm to start a new tank. I will not add them. I think they're not suitable for planted tanks. Balancing their needs and the tank's cleanliness is a challenge (algae, especially BBA). They need a lot of food to do well and they don't eat algae. More frequent water change, such as two times a week seems to be required if there are many of them. Their role of bottom feeder can be completely replaced by shrimp which eat everything.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Jul 2017)

I mainly have corys so there is something to look at at all levels of the aquarium and they exhibit some good behaviour which makes them interesting to watch. Shrimp do ratch about for bits of uneaten food but don't really move much around because they don't have the size. Corys on the other hand will dig about and shuffle gravel about revealing new surfaces and keeping the gravel fresh if you like. For the first few months of my latest setup I only kept RCS and Ember Tetras and noticed there was a light dusting of residue on the Tropica soil and it was fairly flat and compact. For the first week of adding the Corys the water was fairly cloudy after they stirred things until it was all pulled into the filter and now the gravel has a better look and more uneven.

Never had any issues with water quality, the two or three species I've kept were fairly bullet proof but they were just commoner garden LFS one's not wild or rare. In fact I think all of them eventually died of old age rather than any illness. One Panda Cory I have now is knocking on for about 6 years old and still going strong albeit with short barbells which I think its wore down over time.


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Shrimp do ratch about for bits of uneaten food but don't really move much around because they don't have the size.



Have you seen my amanos  some of them are about the same size as my Sterbai Cory and actually push them out the way to get to the wafers


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Jul 2017)

Big one's are they, I think mine range from about 15 to 20mm at the moment and to be fair I don't see that much of them other than when foods available or WC time. Which gets me thinking, what other fish do you have? I'm wondering if the aggression is maybe caused by them having the play ground all to themselves. I have a couple of Rams policing the tank which give everything in there a bit of a shake up if they're in the way of some good spawning activity. I wonder if Amano need to have something they think might be a predator to keep them in check so they're in defence mode rather than attack?


----------



## xim (14 Jul 2017)

I see my Otos bully through Amano's a few time while feeding. Cories are normally the most shy. But Amano's would give way to the approaching Cories. I think Amano's are not without weak spots. Their legs can be broken when being hit. Though they can regrow it but it's certainly not fun for them. Animal's interaction is difficult to predict sometime.


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Big one's are they, I think mine range from about 15 to 20mm at the moment and to be fair I don't see that much of them other than when foods available or WC time. Which gets me thinking, what other fish do you have? I'm wondering if the aggression is maybe caused by them having the play ground all to themselves. I have a couple of Rams policing the tank which give everything in there a bit of a shake up if they're in the way of some good spawning activity. I wonder if Amano need to have something they think might be a predator to keep them in check so they're in defence mode rather than attack?


Bad photo attached whilst I am next to tank.  I bought two sets of amanos.  The first lot were pretty big when I got them at LFS and are now probably 4cm and the second lot are about 2cm.

Other inhabitants are neon dwarf rainbowfish, black Neon tetras and otos so nothing that really bother the shrimp.

I also have a lone SAE who is the boss of the tank and he tends to scare everything off.  I do see lots of the amanos but that is them hanging from the Frogbit or eating the courgette I add for them.

It is the Cory I don't see too much of and they spend most of the time hanging out in the pirate ship or under the driftwood


----------



## lurcher (8 May 2020)

How many small wafers should I feed 15 bronze cories per night.most packets say things like feed as much as they can eat in five/ten minutes etc which isn’t much help when they feed in the dark.any advice much appreciated.


----------



## hypnogogia (8 May 2020)

zozo said:


> Amano?



What’s that piece of music?


----------



## zozo (8 May 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> What’s that piece of music?



The Title of the Video...  Is the title of a movie... The track is it's opening tune.


----------

